# 12 vrt hp numbers



## dubbin95 (Mar 18, 2007)

I have a 97 mk3 vrt with a ebay "gt35r" and I'm wondering what kind of numbers I can expect with 15lbs on stock compression? I have all other supporting mods, 
C2 42# software with 4" maf
Homemade SRI Port matched
2.5" kinetic DP
FMIC

Car pulls real strong, I am just curious what others have made with similar setups. Thank you in advance.


----------



## dubbin95 (Mar 18, 2007)

Nobody has a vrt?


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

57 trim t04e .81 turbine housing
UM 42lb file.
My own mixture of parts


----------



## dubbin95 (Mar 18, 2007)

^ that was on 27lbs of boost?


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

25,27. My gauge read ~24. 
Put a 3" DP the night before the dyno. 
Turned down to 22 and felt no difference. No dyno @ that pressure, but could still break loose in 4th and 5th with 215/40/17 ecsta LE sports.


----------



## dubbin95 (Mar 18, 2007)

That's badass. Did you ever run the car without spacer in it? If so what did you have boost at?


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

No. Always this big spacer. Im going to do 9.5:1 next time around.


----------



## dubbin95 (Mar 18, 2007)

Are you not happy with the 8.5:1? That is what I have to put in. I got it for free off my buddy. So I figured why not?


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

No, it's fine. I just want to get a small amount of low end out of boost back. This is my every day driver, only vehicle.


----------



## dubbin95 (Mar 18, 2007)

How gutless is it with the 8.5? Like d15 honda gutless? Haha


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

It's not gutless. It's perfectly fine. I drove the car with the spacer and 3" exhaust N/A for 6 months before boosting. It was ok, but just needed more pedal and used quite a bit more fuel as compared to my stock 95 gti.


----------

